
Lessons from Apple wallet failure - wslh
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/lessons-from-apple-wallet-failure-sudeep-kanjilal
======
jrnichols
"that was not the main reason for eventual failure of ApplePay."

Lol. Apple Pay has been anything but a failure.

